# 1, 2, 3 uh



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

One night these two midget brothers walk into a bar and one says "Man I'm tired of screwing midget girls lets screw real women." So the other guy agreed.

5 minutes later two blonde's walk into the bar and sit by the two midgets.

So the four of them get talking and the midgets ask if they want to come to there hotel rooms and stay the night and have sex.

So the two blonde's decide to go.

In the first room the blonde and the midget were getting it on when the midget says "Oh baby, I'm sorry this has never happened before, but I can't get hard"

So they give up and lay down to go asleep. But through the wall from the second room they hear "1, 2, 3 uh 1, 2, 3 uh", which keeps up all night long.

So the next day after the blonde's leave the brothers meet each other again and discuss how there night went.

The first midget says "Oh, my night was terrible. I just couldn't get hard."

The second midget replies "Mine was worse than that"

"What do you mean" said the first guy. "I heard you going "1, 2, 3 uh all night long".

To which the second guy replies "Yeah! I couldn't get on the damn bed"


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] ha ha.


----------



## crazyazz (Sep 26, 2012)

:mrgreen:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Didn't see that.


----------

